# Old Vids of Me



## Zoran (Mar 2, 2006)

I just added some vids on my instructor's website. There is one of me there from 1994, about a couple of months after if recieved my black belt. 

Just go to the Video Gallery page and you will find a link _Zoran Sevic Demo 1994_. You will need Flash 8 to view the videos.

It was interesting to see where I was 12 years ago.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2006)

Very cool vid. thanks
Terry


----------



## Pacificshore (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool vids....bummer bout the knee injury after the demo tho.  Good thing time heals all things


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 3, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> I just added some vids on my instructor's website. There is one of me there from 1994, about a couple of months after if recieved my black belt.
> 
> Just go to the Video Gallery page and you will find a link _Zoran Sevic Demo 1994_. You will need Flash 8 to view the videos.
> 
> It was interesting to see where I was 12 years ago.



Question on the first video with the throw and a weapon in the opponents hand. 

What is the weapon? I think it looks like a gun?

What disarm was executed to have it fly out of his hand?

Curious?


----------



## Zoran (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Question on the first video with the throw and a weapon in the opponents hand.
> 
> What is the weapon? I think it looks like a gun?
> 
> ...



We really don't have a name for it and about the only people that can be very consistent with that disarm is some of his higher level black belts and the person doing it, my instructor. You need a combination of a lot speed, accuracy, timing, and power to pull it off. 

Anyways, it is against a gun. In the case of the video, he hits simutaniously with his left hand to the wrist and his right hand to the gun. To generate the power, the block/strike is circular in motion and will not have the same effect if it's linear. Even if you can't get the gun flying out of the hand, the tech can lead you into some interesting positions. In many cases when I've done it and I don't get the release, I get the gun pointing at the person holding. Mostly likely the gun will go off at that time.

Also, it's a christmas party demo and not an instructional class. So it's a little flashy on purpose.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> We really don't have a name for it and about the only people that can be very consistent with that disarm is some of his higher level black belts and the person doing it, my instructor. You need a combination of a lot speed, accuracy, timing, and power to pull it off.
> 
> Anyways, it is against a gun. In the case of the video, he hits simutaniously with his left hand to the wrist and his right hand to the gun. To generate the power, the block/strike is circular in motion and will not have the same effect if it's linear. Even if you can't get the gun flying out of the hand, the tech can lead you into some interesting positions. In many cases when I've done it and I don't get the release, I get the gun pointing at the person holding. Mostly likely the gun will go off at that time.
> 
> Also, it's a christmas party demo and not an instructional class. So it's a little flashy on purpose.



Thanks just curious


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, Good stuffs....love Kempo moves!!! ........Aloha


----------



## Zoran (Mar 30, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Good stuffs....love Kempo moves!!! ........Aloha


Thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2006)

Kewl vids...


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice Vid.


----------

